# Guitar Mags



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was sifting around at the drug store tonight... now it's been a while since I picked up a guitar mag in Canada. I usually get them in the States when I am over and mostly the mags out of the UK. But I looked at the price of Guitar World and Guitar One and they are like $9.99 in Canada. Shit, I think the last time I got one of those over here it was maybe $6.99

Paying over $10.00 for those mags seems crazy, and they are as thin as a communion wafer too.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

But they are FULL of advertising that tell you about the latest and greatest gadgetthingamadoo that you absolutely MUST need to sound just like Zakk Wylde ( with his mouth open ) and they come with a CD....and on that CD...is PAUL (nice hat) He'll play the newest amps and guitars and effects for you and show you ALLLLLLLLLL about them too !! And don't forget about which new amp will get this months One Award !!!!!!! Drool 


 :zzz:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I was sifting around at the drug store tonight... now it's been a while since I picked up a guitar mag in Canada. I usually get them in the States when I am over and mostly the mags out of the UK. But I looked at the price of Guitar World and Guitar One and they are like $9.99 in Canada. Shit, I think the last time I got one of those over here it was maybe $6.99
> 
> Paying over $10.00 for those mags seems crazy, and they are as thin as a communion wafer too.



I think you used a couple of key words there Scott. "shit" and "crazy" both pertain to those two mags you mentioned. Guitar World is THE worst guitar mag. Always has been. I wouldn't pay 10 cents let alone 10 dollars for one. But I did buy it for years.:confused-smiley-010 And probably still have them in my basement somewhere. Anyone want them????? come and get um!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would like to sift through them Fara.. let me know if you want to dump them, I can always run up there :wink:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Guitar World is THE worst guitar mag. Always has been. I wouldn't pay 10 cents let alone 10 dollars for one.


...amen to that. aimed at very young boys.

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I haven't bought a Guitar World in years. Quit buying Guitar One as well, though it is quite a bit better than Guitar World.

Just did a 3yr susbscription to Guitar Player though. They aren't afraid to go a little obscure in the their articles, plus they actually review boutique gear.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I used to subscribe to Guitar One, which was pretty good for a while. They would post all the wav files on thier web site for all the accompanying licks and exercises they would publish. So you could look at the article, read the tab, and listen to what it should sound like. After my first years subscription ran out, I renewed for another year. At that point they said they would no longer post to thier web site, but would put it on a CD and only charge me $4.00 per issue for the CD ($4.00usd X 12 months = $48.00usd). So considering the yearly subscription only cost me $36.00 I though that this was the biggest rip off of all time. When thier subscribers complained on thier forum, they deleted the thread. When I contacted them to complain, they said that there was no obligation on for them to post the accompanying WAV files. Long story short, I think the subcription numbers dropped severely, and rightly so, (I believe it was only a month later that the newstand price went up as well!) I have seen one of the cd's and just like the mag, it's full of adverts. Go figure :rockon2:


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

I used to buy them for the tabs when I was learning, but now they only put like top 40 crap and stuff I would never play now anyway now that I specialize in metal...It's just not worth it anymore...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

+1 on Guitar Player. Yes, there are a lot of ads in it, but I would have never heard of Danny Gatton, Johnny A, etc.... They are not afraid of writing about obscure guitar players.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would like to sift through them Fara.. let me know if you want to dump them, I can always run up there :wink:



I am sure I have boxes and boxes of guitar rags around. All sorts. I'll get them together and you can have them. Great bathroom reading!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds good, can always use some more stuff for the restroom read. I will PM you later see when we can drop by.


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Guitar World is THE worst guitar mag. Always has been.


If not for Guitar World, I might never have heard of High On Fire and Sunn 0))). So, it's not completely useless. In my opinion...


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I finally found them, I have two milk crates full of old GP mags from the 70's and 80's. Some pretty good issues in there.... GP has always been my favorite, guitar world is a waste of coin and guitar one now only comes with the CD it seems, at least in this neck of the woods and rarely worth the 10 bucks they want for it. On the acoustic side I found Frets mag pretty good.


----------

